# "Speak" in 2 minutes!



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yesterday I decided to teach Saber to "speak" on command (just one woof). It took all of 2 minutes! She is 8 months old.

I asked her to sit. I got out the clicker and some kibble. 
I said "what's that?" all excited like. This is what we say when someone is coming up the walk to the door, and she usually starts barking and runs to the window to see. But this time when I said "what's that?" I clicked as soon as she gave one bark. She then did not run to the window or keep barking because she was focused on "hey, I am getting a treat!" I did this twice. Then I switched to having her sit, saying "speak!" in the same tone as I said "what's that" and waiting. Guess what, she barked! Click and treat. And just like that, she got it. Now all I have to do is say "speak" and she offers one bark, sitting nicely and waiting for her treat


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats great! "Speak" is easy...now try "quiet". Much more difficult.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I'm going to try this with Addie.. She doesn't know "speak" yet. Sounds like you have a smart girl!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome - gotta get that on video!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

ponyfarm said:


> Thats great! "Speak" is easy...now try "quiet". Much more difficult.


I actually taught "quiet" first, about 3 months ago!

I just waited for her to be barking at something outside, then as soon as she'd pause for 2 seconds, click and treat and say "good quiet!" After that I went to saying quiet right after she'd pause the barking, click and treat. I worked up to using "quiet" when she is really excited (visitors) and now she will sit and wait quietly for her treat for being nice


----------

